# keys repeat problem

## Wizumwalt

My keyboard is a wireless usb keyboard on my gentoo box and it *worked* fine.

Then I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.23-r8 to 2.6.26-r4 and now my problem is that when I try to log in (using the new kernel), hitting a single key on the keyboard makes the key repeat several times and I can't login so I have to plug a wired keyboard (PS2) into it to do anything. 

Anyone have ideas?Last edited by Wizumwalt on Sat Dec 27, 2008 7:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your emerge --info and also your

```

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

----------

## Wizumwalt

Ok, here they are ...

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Dec 2008 22:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm arts avahi avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus doc dri dvd emacs encode expat f77 foomaticdb fortran gcj gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jadetex java javascript jce jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx mmxext mng mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia oggvorbis opengl openmp openssh oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png postgres pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp source spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcl tcltk tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts unicode vorbis wifi xml2 xorg xsl xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

And here's the xorg.conf ...

```

#  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        #Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Wizumwalt

Can anyone help out with this?

----------

## VoidMage

Did you at the same time i.e. upgrade to xorg-server 1.5.3

(yes, I see that you're on stable) ?

----------

## matiit

This is new xorg fault. 

You should remove any keyboard lines from xorg.conf (dont forgot about "ServerLayout" section)

Next you must be sure that you have evdev and hal support.

Remove the *-input-keyboard package

reboot

----------

## Wizumwalt

I'm trying to emerge hal and I get the following problem ...

```

...

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1/work/hal-0.5.11'

dodoc: /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1/work/hal-0.5.11-config-examples/*.fdi does not exist

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 3776:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           dodoc "${WORKDIR}/${P}-config-examples/"*.fdi || die "dodoc X examples failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   dodoc X examples failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 3776:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           dodoc "${WORKDIR}/${P}-config-examples/"*.fdi || die "dodoc X examples failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   dodoc X examples failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Here's the version of xorg-server I currently have running ...

```

 emerge -s xorg-server

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : xorg-server ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.3.0.0-r6

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0.0-r6

      Size of files: 9,046 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-serve

```

And I also emerge xf86-input-evdev and commented out the keyboard stuff in xorg.conf. So my only problem seems to be emerge hal.

----------

## Wizumwalt

 *matiit wrote:*   

> This is new xorg fault. 
> 
> You should remove any keyboard lines from xorg.conf (dont forgot about "ServerLayout" section)
> 
> Next you must be sure that you have evdev and hal support.
> ...

 

Still trying to get this to work ... you say to remove *-input-keyboard ... but xorg-server requires it when building xorg-server.

So do I still remove it after a build? Also, do I delete the ServerLayout section, or just the keyboard line within the ServerLayout section?

----------

## rc

Hi,

i had the same problem that when using hal all my keypresses got repeated (three times each here).

On some blog i found the hint to set 

```

Option "AutoAddDevices" "no"

```

in the ServerLayout section of the xorg.conf.

This resolved my problem here.

Hope this helps with your issue as well.

Best regards

rc

----------

## VoidMage

@rc: as I said many times before - that's not a real solution.

On standard setups, key repeat problems are most likely

configuration errors.

----------

## guyr

Found this thread and my new problem is similar.  Everything has been working fine with 1.5.3.  I properly removed input sections, etc. and have been working without issue for about a month.  Then this past weekend, I did an emerge --sync and update.   Updated packages are listed at the end of this message.  Now, in Gnome, every keypress results in 3 characters; vi become vvviii.  If I exit Gnome back to console, the keyboard is fine.  Mouse handling is similarly messed up.  If I left click the system menu, it doesn't stay up; I have to hold the left button down to navigate it.   I can't click any application menus; if I attempt to do so, the mouse grabs the window and moves it.

When I exit Gnome, I see a message on the console "xkbcomp Error: No symbols named "en" in the include file "us".  Abandoning symbol file "default".  I'm pretty sure it's getting that from 10-x11-input.fdi in /etc/hal (/profile I think, not booted to Gentoo at the moment.)  I found suggested content for that file on these forums:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

    <!-- Mouse configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">en</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Here are the emerged packages that got things messed up.  Appreciate any pointers.

```

 sys-libs/timezone-data-2009c

 media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1

 dev-db/sqlite-3.6.12

 media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2

 sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1

 dev-libs/nspr-4.7.4

 virtual/libusb-0

 sys-apps/man-pages-3.20

 dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5

 sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2

 dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7

 media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.22

 media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.22

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.14

 media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14

 sys-fs/udev-124-r2

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5

 x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5

 x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3

 x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5

 net-libs/gnutls-2.6.6

 x11-apps/luit-1.0.3

 sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9

 gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.1

 x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4

 app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1

 virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.5

 dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2

 gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r2

 app-misc/hal-info-20090309

 net-print/cups-1.3.10-r1

 app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3

 net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r22

 dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1

 app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.14

 gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.1

 gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.1

 gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.3-r1

 gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.2-r3

 media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1

 net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.10

 www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10

 gnome-base/gnome-light-2.24.1

```

----------

## VoidMage

Starting with the trivial thing: there's no 'en' variant of

'us' layout'.

----------

## guyr

Void, thanks for the response.  I removed the variant clause completely.  That got rid of the error message.  Unfortunately, it did not fix the problem.  I'm still getting "vvviii" when I type "vi".  I next tried removing the 10-x11-input.fdi file from /etc/hal/fdi/policy completely.  Didn't change anything - didn't hurt or help.  I tried two different video drivers: ATI proprietary and radeon open source - same problem with both.

Here is my fglrx version of xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #   Option "Xinerama" "true"

    #   Option       "AIGLX" "true"

    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 80.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 80.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "accel" "true"

   Option       "dri" "true"

# === misc DRI settings ===

   Option       "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "horizontal,reverse"

   Option       "MonitorLayout" "TMDS,TMDS"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "off"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

# === QBS Management ===

   # Option       "Stereo" "off"

   #Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

# === Misc Options ===

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   # Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   Option       "OverlayOnCRTC2" "0"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "backingstore"              "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

        # Virtual     1280 1024

        # Virtual     1152 864

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   # Enabling Composite turns off direct rendering!

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Here is the section of Xorg.0.log dealing with input.  One thing that looks suspicious is that the section "(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USBPS2" (type: KEYBOARD)" is repeated.  Is it instantiating multiple keyboards?

```

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (<default pointer>)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (<default keyboard>)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) <default pointer>: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USBPS2

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) USBPS2: always reports core events

(**) USBPS2: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) USBPS2: Found 6 mouse buttons

(II) USBPS2: Found x and y relative axes

(II) USBPS2: Found keys

(II) USBPS2: Configuring as mouse

(II) USBPS2: Configuring as keyboard

(**) USBPS2: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USBPS2: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USBPS2" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USBPS2

(**) USBPS2: always reports core events

(**) USBPS2: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) USBPS2: Found keys

(II) USBPS2: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USBPS2" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A: Found 5 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse? 1.0A" (type: MOUSE)

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *guyr wrote:*   

> I next tried removing the 10-x11-input.fdi file from /etc/hal/fdi/policy completely.  Didn't change anything - didn't hurt or help.  

 

Did you reboot after removing it ?

----------

## guyr

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Did you reboot after removing it ?

 

Yes.  To those who may find this via search, changes to files read by HAL do not take effect immediately.  I rebooted, but I'm guessing that stopping hald and restarting it may work as well.

----------

## guyr

Found a solution here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=467573

The rules keep changing on what goes in xorg.conf.  The last update required the AllowEmptyInput="false" ServerFlags or else the keyboard and mouse didn't work when X was started  Now that entry is what causes the repeated keys problem.  Geesh!  d2, thanks for taking the time to assist.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice to know that actually  :Razz: 

----------

